# Sticky  New Members, Read This First....



## Barry

Welcome to one of the best beekeeping resources going. This is a true community of good folks that share literally hundreds of years of beekeeping experience. From hobbyists to 1000 hive plus commercial outfits.

Take a moment and introduce yourself, your hobby's, etc.

Also of note are the "Social Groups" available for several States and Special Interest. You can find these groups by clicking the *"Community" *heading in the uppermost dark gray bar.

Also take some time to review the rules of the forum. In short, this forum is "G" rated.
As well, here are some ways to improve the answers you get and your experience on the forums.

Again, Welcome!


----------

